

Tag Clouds For Every App Store Category - dbachelder
http://bustedloop.com/blog/2009/7/2/iphone-app-tag-clouds.html

======
andrewljohnson
This is kind of fun to look at, but I wish tag clouds would die the innocuous
death they deserve. They are basically a useless, and worse a distracting, UI
element. If you have a tag cloud on your blog, you're not doing yourself any
favors.

~~~
joshu
I blame flickr.

------
jfno67
What would be nice now is a tag cloud of all the search the app store is
getting...

------
pclark
they missed the news category..

~~~
dbachelder
Nice catch. It's up there now. Thanks!

